# "Backside" Grooming



## MonkeyLove (Aug 3, 2013)

Quick question for all the grooming gurus: How do you keep your hav's backside trimmed?

Monkey is pretty much in full coat right now, i am bathing him once a week, and brushing him everyday. His fur on his backside (I like to call it his "skirt" because that's what it resembles) extends to basically touching the ground, and occasionally his poo, while normal, can get adhered to it. I try to shake it out, as awful as that sounds, which works sometimes, but other times i am left with no other choice but to "unadhere" it with either a baby wipe, or a damp cloth. And when THAT doesn't work, or i've made it worse, it's back in the tub we go...

Any ideas guys?










Monks says thanks in advance


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Fortunately, as long as Kodi isn't having "tummy troubles", he rarely gets anything stuck to his hair. But on the rare occasion when he does, I find that a comb is the best way to get it out without smearing it around. The a quick wipe is usually enough to get him all cleaned up.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

krandall said:


> Fortunately, as long as Kodi isn't having "tummy troubles", he rarely gets anything stuck to his hair. But on the rare occasion when he does, I find that a comb is the best way to get it out without smearing it around. The a quick wipe is usually enough to get him all cleaned up.


Same here with Whimsy.


----------

